

OrientDB v2.1 announced and the global roll-out of 24×7 support - pentium10
http://orientdb.com/orientdb-2-1-and-24x7-support-release/

======
lvca
Will follow a series of blog posts about all the new feature in OrientDB 2.1
and how to use them. Stay tuned.

